# dyno results



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

ok just to let everyone know, i dynoed the se-r with a fujita CAI and mossy exhaust, i got 229 hp and 233 tq. not sure how that is but i will be posting the next dyno after a put on the intake manifold next tuesday. keeping everyone up to date. also while my car was on the dyno i saw a lot of carbon being burned off and i am about to get the apexi to help bypass the ecu and fix the A/F ratio. any other suggestions?


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

bloodhoundse-r said:


> ok just to let everyone know, i dynoed the se-r with a fujita CAI and mossy exhaust, i got 229 hp and 233 tq. not sure how that is but i will be posting the next dyno after a put on the intake manifold next tuesday. keeping everyone up to date. also while my car was on the dyno i saw a lot of carbon being burned off and i am about to get the apexi to help bypass the ecu and fix the A/F ratio. any other suggestions?



i dont see how this is at all possible...cause the last time my car went up on the dyno...with only bigger new pipes from a muff. shop and a AEM WAI.. and i got 272 HP....your dyno was fucked ...lol


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

I dont think that sounds right. 272 is a bit much.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

mf05ser said:


> I dont think that sounds right. 272 is a bit much.



my CATS sorry forgot that lol


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

What do you mean?
I think you are a quack.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

welll thats your opinion...ill be posting pics of the underbody and engine as well as my dyno results as soon as i install the headers and y pipe


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

272whp ? hard to believe. i'll give you credit and you can shut MY mouth while you're at it with some dyno sheets.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

when i have time ill post evrything the before and after


----------



## panapower (Feb 2, 2006)

what type of a dyno was this tested on?


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

e-shiftperformance.com/services.html


----------



## panapower (Feb 2, 2006)

looks like a DJ.


----------

